# Comment on movement?



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I know I've posted before but never (that I remember) with a decent movement picture. Was wondering if I could get some feedback on that?

Abby will be 5 at the end of May.

Movement 1









Movement 2 - sorry, this one is kinda dark. 
Not sure what's going on with all her fuzz at the chest in this one....









And for good measure, a stacked picture that's much better than the previous ones.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Sufficient drive off the rear, but due to the roach in her back, it is not as powerful as it could be. She also is not opening her shoulder, which is causing her to lift. Her foreleg is extending up instead of out, but she isn't even close to being as "Heil Hitler!!!!" as some GSDs I've seen (German and American alike xD)


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## luvsheps (Aug 26, 2007)

Her stack the left front should be with right front, toes in, not out. She is not that bad for such a roached back. good extentions front and rear.


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

It looks like she is reaching with her elbow instead of her shoulder.


----------

